# low white blood cell count



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

well, i've had a number of blood tests over the last few years due to extreme tiredness...every time, the results showed a low white blood cell count, which the doctors initially put off as the result of my body fighting off a cold or something...but, it keeps coming up and i was sent to a blood specialist who said 'yeah they're low but not low enough to do anything about...' (a$$)well, i just had some tests done last week and AGAIN, the white cells are low and again, i've been extremely tired...the tests showed that everything else is normal---no thyroid or anemic problems...and my doctor isn't going to do anything...can anything be done?? i've read that a good diet can help, but that's really hard since i have ibs and my stomach can't handle many of the 'healthy' foods.







could there be an underlying problem?? does anyone have any experience with this stuff??any comments/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ted24nyy (Apr 30, 2003)

If your Dr. is not an internal medicine specialist, I would switch to one who is.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

heya teddy







would i need a referral to an internal med specialist?


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Actually, I went to my doctor, cause I was feeling tired, my tummy was more upset than usual, I was loosing weight, and my white blood count is low too. Turned out I have a UTI (urinary tract infection) and they said that could be why the count is low, and I have to go back in 2 weeks to give more blood so they can check. Plus they told me to go in sooner if I still wasn't feeling too hot.So we'll have to see, but I would switch doctors or get a second opinion.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

You may want to check these websites.. http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1640.htm http://www.neutropenia.ca/


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have had neutropenia for 25 years (since my last cesearean section and birth of my child). No one knows why it happened. I have lived with it fine, no medications. Make sure you are seen by a hematologist (at least for a consult). My interist keeps an eye on my counts. Also, I have had my immunology tested--IgG, IgM and so on. I do have chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia as well as spastic colon (A type). It's something I will never know why--but life moves on.T


----------



## ted24nyy (Apr 30, 2003)

Heya Mini







Not sure for you and how your insurance works. I just made my appointment and I'm having al my records switched to the new Dr.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

tania,what do you do to counteract the tiredness??


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi Mini,I guess you can say I have good days and bad ones. My fatigue is not so great where it puts me to bed. I work at home (writer and editor) so I do take an occasional nap when needed. I also make sure I get my 8 hours of sleep and take many vitamins. B-12 shots helped me, but having a hard time convincing doctors to give them to me. Got to get back to my integrative doctor who moved to another office.Best of luck to you,Tania


----------

